# DTP dripping from above group head



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

I've noticed over the past couple of weeks that occasionally a drip of hot water forms on the outside/front of the group head while pulling a shot (must be just about the shower head?) before rolling down the portafilter.

Has anyone seen this? Is it "normal"?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

jonf said:


> I've noticed over the past couple of weeks that occasionally a drip of hot water forms on the outside/front of the group head while pulling a shot (must be just about the shower head?) before rolling down the portafilter.
> 
> Has anyone seen this? Is it "normal"?
> 
> View attachment 38307


No sorry. I haven't seen this issue with mine over some time. Is it under warranty?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I had a dribble of water from that point and had to have the switch unit replaced. In my experience, Sage will first suggest you replace the silicon seal and only offer a repair if the new seal doesn't resolve the problem.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it's not under warrantee there is a valve behind the steam selector with pipes going to it. Might be worth taking the lid off and having a look. Also any pipework from the termoblock

From the parts diagram it's hard to see how the seal could cause it but if it's leaking under brew pressure at the back it might. So remove the shower screen etc, clean it all, wipe over the metal part up in the group head and reassemble. Just tighten the screw up to the point when things seem solid - tech term nip it up. Over tightening might not be a good idea but it lacks the plastic thingy they fit to the DB.

John

-


----------

